# Newwww goat!! Boer



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

9 month old boer!




















Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't get over how big boers get. He's so sturdy looking! And a handsome fellow too!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice! (the toes need some trimming back though ;-))
Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I just got him today.. we were at a coyote calling contest so I will get to his hooves in a few days after he settles... He just turned nine months... He is very HUGE! 26 inches tall already! 

I'm soo excited!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Love my boers! They are big ole sweethearts!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Be careful. They are like potato chips.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> Be careful. They are like potato chips.


 Oh Tim what kind of advice is that?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a handsome fella , congratulations


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you Tricky!!!! I have never had a boer...but he seems to be in good condition and large...to me... lol! Super soft and shiny coat!


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Very handsome!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , them are large , thats for sure  I can't believe how large my Boer X LaMancha cross is ! She's like a locomotive , lol… a short , stocky locomotive  But cute and so very personable , i just love her


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Yep , them are large , thats for sure  I can't believe how large my Boer X LaMancha cross is ! She's like a locomotive , lol&#8230; a short , stocky locomotive  But cute and so very personable , i just love her


Interesting mix... do you have a picture of her?! Would love to see one. onder:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice buck! Congrats! Very cool coloring.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J-TRanch said:


> Interesting mix... do you have a picture of her?! Would love to see one. onder:


Do i have pictures ? Ha ! Here's my love bug Jenni


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, she's so pretty Laura!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Do i have pictures ? Ha ! Here's my love bug Jenni


Oh my goodnesss!!!:shocked:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  I love her like crazy


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That LaBoer is a doll! I crossed my lamancha with my boer buck this year...can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

